# Transvaginal Ultrasound for Cervical Length in OB's



## angies45 (Jun 12, 2012)

Our office performs ultrasounds in the office, and the doctors now want to perform a transvaginal ultrasound on all of our OB's in addition to the Abdominal ultrasound at the 20 week visit.  The doctors want to check for cervical length on all patients, even if they do not have a history of preterm labor or previous cervical weakness.  My concern is that the insurance companies will not recognize this additional service if there is no history of a complication.
Would we bill for 76811  and then 76817 with a 51 modifier?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 12, 2012)

try it with a 59 mod. but you can't report 76811 without a detailed fetal exam.


----------

